# Vietnam arrests 4 shipping executives in scandal [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Duong Chi Dung, former chairman of Vietnam National Shipping Lines, and three other executives were detained Friday for 

More...


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I have never heard of poor management being made criminal before. Couldn't happen here, prisons too overcrowded already.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

SN NewsCaster said:


> Duong Chi Dung, former chairman of Vietnam National Shipping Lines, and three other executives were detained Friday for
> 
> More...


I would very much imagine that there is a different and more serious undercurrent involved in these cases. my uneducated opinion of course. 


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------

